# Rome!



## yover8 (Oct 21, 2011)

I am very grateful for a last minute opportunity to visit Rome Italy in a few days ( the original ticket holder is in a full leg cast, as of yesterday  )
I am a former student of Art History and Architecture, so am drooling with anticipation.

The real question is : where are the yarn stores???

I have been googling for hours, and found this:

http://www.rachelerin.com/what-to-expect-italian-yarn-stores/

Anyone have tips, ideas, or real life experience?

I MUST go and finish my Hitofude, only the rib hem to complete. It's going in my suitcase!


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

Are you lucky or what?!?! I'm so jealous!


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

Oh I am so envious! I love Rome. My favourite city. I'm sorry I don't know of yarn stores. Maybe the Concierge at your hotel will find out for you. Also, the Tourist Information places are very helpful? Enjoy this fabulous city!


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

That does sound wonderful and I hope you have a great time and that everything goes well. Maybe, some of our Italian KP'ers can help you located some wonderful yarn shops while you are there--please post some pictures of your trip and yarn finds. Bon Voyage!


----------



## Busy girl (May 15, 2011)

I didn't buy any yarn while in Rome. The yarn I found was in a lingerie store! Yarn was kept behind counters in plastic bags. As I don't speak Italian, it was too much of an effort to try and see/touch the stuff. Too much to see and do, you will be too busy to worry about yarn. Have a great trip.


----------



## yover8 (Oct 21, 2011)

Thank you for the well - wishes!


----------



## mmorris (Sep 5, 2013)

Have a wonderful time. Went in College but was so busy looking at the Art, didn't have a chance to do anything else but live on the lasagna, etc. :thumbup: :-D


----------



## Busy girl (May 15, 2011)

http://www.knitmap.com/search_results?origin=Rome%2C%20italy

You might want to check this out.


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

Have fun! It's a great city. I don't think you'll wear your sweater much though. It will be hot.


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

What a great opportunity. I lived in Rome in the early 1980s. Went back in 2012.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Have a wonderful trip and enjoy sporting your Hitofude. Bon Voyage.


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

Love Rome. Have been twice but never looked for yarn. Sorry! Too busy with being a tourist.


----------



## sutclifd (Feb 26, 2013)

Busy girl said:


> http://www.knitmap.com/search_results?origin=Rome%2C%20italy
> 
> You might want to check this out.


Thanks for reminding me of KnitMap. We're heading to Europe and this may be a lot of help. I've had difficulties before with places that are now closed. Wish everyone with knowledge of a shop would update the listings.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Have a wonderful trip. &#128158;


----------



## liliacraftparty (Aug 27, 2014)

sorry I can not help you, I´m in Venice and if you come here let me know, there is a market each tuesday and saturday with a big stand of fabulous yarns, two lovely italian ladies can help you to choose, I see lots of tourist ladies that buy italian cotton that is gorgeous!, I´m sorry also that I did not see this post before, anyway I´m, not gelous of you, Rome is burning hot these days, not to good to visit, drink a lot of water and eat italian ice cream!!! yummi!!!!


----------



## yover8 (Oct 21, 2011)

Yes , HOT! 39C most days. No need for a sweater or shawl
No Venice this time, but I will gladly take you up on your offer next time!


----------



## liliacraftparty (Aug 27, 2014)

yover8 said:


> Yes , HOT! 39C most days. No need for a sweater or shawl
> No Venice this time, but I will gladly take you up on your offer next time!


 :thumbup:


----------



## EvaV04 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

